# My bread dough just went flat! Please help!



## krah (Jun 30, 2013)

I am making homemade hamburgers buns as I often do. Everything usually goes smoothly and they always taste oh so yummy! One thing I always do before sticking the buns in the oven is, brush melted butter on the tops. 
Well today as I was getting them ready for the oven, I noticed that I have no butter! 
So I thought, no biggie.. I'll just brush them with olive oil! Yeah, well I did that and then all of the sudden the buns went flat! 
Okay, so I'm not going to sit here and pretend I'm a pro at making bread but I've never had this problem before.. What went wrong? 
Was it my dough or was brushing them with olive oil some kind of big no no that I don't know about? 
Keep in mind please that no one taught me to bake or cook.. I try to figure all these things out on my own so what may be obvious to you may not be to me. 
Thanks!  
Also, do you think they will rise again? 
And of course today I would just have to have company for dinner! ;p
The only thing I did different was the olive oil. 
I used the same amount of yeast, etc as before.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think the oil is the problem. Brushing with olive oil rather than melted butter shouldn't make a difference. I think the dough had probably risen too much by the time you brushed the oil on the buns and they just deflated. I don't think they will rise again unless you knead them again and let them rise a second (or third?) time.


----------



## krah (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you  
I was thinking the olive oil should not have made a difference either but I thought I would ask anyway. 
I did go ahead and give them a few minutes to sit and they did rise again. 
Everything is okay now but that was weird. 
So, maybe the problem is what you said.. Idk. 
I didn't let them rise very long but they did so quickly. It is a hot day.. Maybe that makes them rise faster?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Show both the recipe and your method of making them.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

The heat will do it!  Sometimes if they deflate a little at the last minute like that, they can go in the oven and will raise all over again and cook fine.  Other times, if they deflated without you touching them. you have to reknead and re-raise, but they raise much faster the second time.  It's happened to me with breads since i have no airconditioning and the summer gets to 100 degrees and just stays there forever.  ugh


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

It sounds as if they overproofed.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

"It sounds as if they overpoofed."

Is that even an official chef term? 
Yeasts are funny lil animals, definitely affected by temperature factors like heat waves. 
My suspicion is that they rose so fast due to hot weather, then just "messing" with em 
brought em down cuz they'd spent themselves doing all that quick rising.
Hmm now that I think about it...I suppose they might have overpoofed after all.


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Meezy, you're right! I should have said that the yeasties prolonged hyperflatulation caused it's descent. It's been the ruin of many a fun-gi.


----------



## krah (Jun 30, 2013)

I have


siduri said:


> The heat will do it! Sometimes if they deflate a little at the last minute like that, they can go in the oven and will raise all over again and cook fine. Other times, if they deflated without you touching them. you have to reknead and re-raise, but they raise much faster the second time. It's happened to me with breads since i have no airconditioning and the summer gets to 100 degrees and just stays there forever. ugh


I have no air conditioning either and it's been extremely hot in Oregon lately. 
I'm from Texas! You would think I could handle this! However in Texas, every house comes with an air conditioner! ;p


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Krah said:


> I have
> I have no air conditioning either and it's been extremely hot in Oregon lately.
> I'm from Texas! You would think I could handle this! However in Texas, every house comes with an air conditioner! ;p


Yeah, here, instead noplace seems to come with an air conditioner, though it hovers around 40 all summer. I won;t even try to describe what a crowded bus is like (i mean people physically pressing against each other) when i commute to work. ugh. Italians think that a breeze is a dangerous thing and will immediately make whatever part of you it hits irreparably sick. So often the windows are closed too!


----------

